# Best wood for trailer shevles and work bench?



## savant

I leave my trailers slick.(for piling in nasty fiberglass, etc.) I built a chopsaw/router table and a tablesaw mount in my interior finishes van, though.

My clients always peek inside my IF van. If they say anything, it's always very positive.


----------



## AustinDB

I built shelves out of aluminum. Had some interesting formed t&g decking that was from a trailer and I bought the channel to frame it. It's as strong as anything I can toss on it and I was able to easily pick up the entire shelf during install (at nine feet long). The materials were in the $100-125 range.


----------



## mmike032

the best material to use by far is the SCRAPE species,it comes in all kinds of lengths and widths and if fairly cheap. there seems to be an abundance of it here after framers get done.I built my shelves for just under 0.00$.It was a pretty good deal i think.I also took an old craftsman standup toolbox that i wasnt using and screwed it to the walls to hold all kinds of stuff.However when building shelves in trailer make sure trailer is sitting level.Not that I know from experience ,just heard of someone that didnt think about this first


----------



## Dmax Consulting

Perfect timing for that question ruskent. I have the exact same situation!


----------



## remodel.alabama

*Tool Storage Cabinets*

Here's some pics of a Tool Storage Cabinet I built:

I can't post a link until 14 more posts, so you will need to go tocustom.decks.siding.googlepages.com/custommadetoolcabinets

You can reduce almost a full sheet of 4x8 pegboard down to 32" x 12.5" 
Pretty neat for maximum storage capacity, I thought. 
Took about 12 hours to build the first one, 4 hours on the second one.
Bought mag in December 2008. Picture of cover of mag in link above.

RA


----------



## TBFGhost

It took some screwing around with that URL to find your site...but I got it, There is his link.

http://custom.decks.siding.googlepages.com/custommadetoolcabinets


----------



## 480sparky

remodel.alabama said:


> Here's some pics of a Tool Storage Cabinet I built:........


RA, your link doesn't work, but I figured it out, so I'll post your pix for you:


----------



## TBFGhost

lol....same thought...different application.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI

I have been using European form ply, it is very strong, cuts & holds screws well. You can buy it for about 40$ a sheet, the 5/8 is 11 ply if I remember correctly. I will try & post some pics of a trailer & van I am setting up.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI

Here are some pics of the trailer just starting.


----------



## Woodland

Good stuff here. Just picked up a new trailer and looking for ideas.


----------

